
Show HN: Video link-up with remote teammates that allows you to feel at ease - kentich
http://videoworklink.com
======
kentich
Hi, guys!

I'd like to share with you an experimental product for remote teams.

It allows your remote team to communicate as if you are sitting together
around one large table divided by translucent privacy panels.

It is called VideoWorkLink (VWL):
[http://videoworklink.com](http://videoworklink.com)

Remote workers often feel lonely and disconnected. This product helps to solve
that problem: it links you up with remote teammates via video in a way that
allows you to feel at ease.

It saves your bandwidth consuming only 1% of 100 Mbps bandwidth network.

I would like to invite everyone to try it (it's free) and write your thoughts
about the idea and the product itself.

Please, go to the website I posted above, try the product and write what do
you think!

Thank you :-)

